# Beautiful 11 yr old.



## twocolor (Sep 7, 2011)

She could model for Old Navy or something!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## bennielou (Sep 9, 2011)

These are gorgeous!!!!!!!!  I love the colors here.


----------



## Emersyn (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree....beautiful.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 9, 2011)

Outstanding shoot TC! :thumbup:


----------



## Stanza (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice nice work!!! I like it!


----------



## cannpope (Jan 12, 2012)

Yet again!  LOVE them!


----------



## bell (Jan 12, 2012)

I love your work. Clean and crisp.


----------



## brush (Jan 12, 2012)

great shots! So sharp & perfect color.


----------

